

Unshackle the Middle Class - swohns
http://blog.pmarca.com/2013/03/26/unshackle-the-middle-class/

======
kaonashi
Unshackle the Middle Class by changing IPO rules? Most people in the middle
class rely on labor, not stock investments. This seems exceptionally out of
touch.

